# Departing Aulani



## GregT (Jun 19, 2015)

All,

We arrived on Wednesday and it has been a terrific two day stretch.  We leave tomorrow to go to Maui for our main family vacation at Maui Ocean Club.

Aulani looks terrific, and there are few changes from our visit in 2013.  The most significant is that they've opened the new pool area between the main pool and the old JW Marriott next door, and it has the vanishing edge that looks out over the lagoon.  It is a beautiful spot and a great place to enjoy an adult beverage.    There is also an adult pool next to it if you need some tranquility.  Those were new to me, but not sure if they've been open awhile.

The lagoon was packed, which is striking considering Marriott Ko Olina -- we don't recall the same types of crowds in the lagoon during Ko Olina trips, but Disney has really embrace and maximized the lagoon very cleverly.  Many snorkelers/paddle boaders/kayakers out in the water.   It is much more reminiscent of HHV, where the lagoon is a major source of activity, then of Marriott Ko Olina.

Finally, there is a fair amount of noise coming from the construction next door.   It didn't bother us, but I think it would bother alot of people, so be prepared if you come in the near term.

All told, Aulani looks great and we were really enjoyed our quick trip.

Best,

Greg


----------



## slum808 (Jun 19, 2015)

Greg,
Glad to hear your family had a good stay at Aulani. I know there was a fair amount of drama booking your room. What did you think of the pool view room?

Steve


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 19, 2015)

We recently spent 3 weeks at MKO and 6 of those days at Aulani (thanks to 3 one-night Studio reservations with DVC points).  The pools and lagoon at Aulani were MUCH more packed.  Too packed for us.  The pools weren't too bad, but it was almost impossible to find chairs/loungers.  Lines for a lot of stuff.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 20, 2015)

Aulani sounds really nice for a family vacation and for grown-ups too now. 

Have a fantastic vacation in Maui too and in your favorite condo, Greg.  

Please, post pictures and I know that you will take one on the bridge of your children like you do every year but they are private. You must have a nice collection already of them growing up because you bought the condo quite a few years ago.

You cannot put a value on these precious memories together so it is money well spent to be in a condo with family or even with good friends.


----------



## GregT (Jun 20, 2015)

slum808 said:


> Greg,
> Glad to hear your family had a good stay at Aulani. I know there was a fair amount of drama booking your room. What did you think of the pool view room?
> 
> Steve



Steve,

We requested Waianae Tower, highest floor, and were assigned a room on the 4th floor.  However, our friends (who paid for a room through Disney website) were in the other tower, so we requested to be moved to the Ewa tower.  We were in room 380 -- third floor overlooking the lazy river.

The view itself was fine, while there were lots of trees, our view was unblocked and it was a nice place for a cup of coffee.   Our biggest surprise from the room was having to walk a fair distance to get the elevator, only to double back and walk out to our group.  I was surprised there was no stairwell at this end of the tower as an option, but just the emergency stairway.  The grand villa people have an even farther walk.   Truly, a first world problem to have.  

We really enjoyed our quick three night stint and everyone is now excited for Maui.  We will return to Aulani for a similar short stint, it is a great property with unique features to it.

Best,

Greg


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 20, 2015)

Greg, thanks for the update. The pool they added took the place of where they used to show movies at night. We thought the addition of the pool was a nice touch as well.  Glad to hear you enjoyed your stay.

Have a great time on Maui, as we know you will. After having stayed there for our first time in April, we see the enchantment with the resort and the location.

Cheers.

Mike


----------



## taterhed (Jun 20, 2015)

Have fun. Eagerly awaiting the Maui 'vicarious vacation' pics. No Hawaii for us this year, so you have to have vaca fun for at least 2 (or more) families!


----------

